# Help me find this!!!



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been searching for hours and can't find this decal.
the decal not the head lights.







i even asked a few vinyl places to make it and they need a pattren to start cause they don't know the font. i like the way it looks and where it is help help


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> I have been searching for hours and can't find this decal.
> the decal not the head lights.
> View attachment 10134
> 
> i even asked a few vinyl places to make it and they need a pattren to start cause they don't know the font. i like the way it looks and where it is help help











Minus the bow-tie, this is the logo I'm using to get my vinyl done. The one you have posted has an extended leg on the R. I had that one too but deleted it because I didn't care of how it looked. But you can have the vinyl guy edit this one.

Chevy uses a proprietary font that is very hard to get (I couldn't get it online)


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

best thing to do is sit down at a vinyl place with a guy that works there and go through the fonts with him, if he wants your money he will do it.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> best thing to do is sit down at a vinyl place with a guy that works there and go through the fonts with him, if he wants your money he will do it.


Agreed. That design, being just letters, would be very easy to duplicate.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

here, I was able to extract this from another image. Take it to them and have them trace over it. Problem is vinyl shops don't usually do art work, they want pre-done vector files. This one should be simple enough for them to create a vector file from it. Sorry it was a crappy image to start with.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> here, I was able to extract this from another image. Take it to them and have them trace over it. Problem is vinyl shops don't usually do art work, they want pre-done vector files. This one should be simple enough for them to create a vector file from it. Sorry it was a crappy image to start with.
> 
> View attachment 10144



perfect titan2782. printing now and taking it to him tomorrow


----------

